# Straight Color Or Pearl/Metal Flake?



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, I'm going to paint my car the beginning of july. Definately goin for a dark blue. Can't decide if i want metal flake, pearl, or just a straight color. any opinions?


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

let ur budget decide that lol.. umm the pearl / flake will cost a LOT more... keep in mind its all what ur into id go with straight and spend the money elsewhere...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well are you talking about a fine metallic flake or having metallic flake the size of quarters?

i think a fine metallic flake would be ok, anything else would just look like you ripped up tin foil and mixed it with your paint.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

honestly I think a straight color looks best for a dark blue. it would look like black at night and still keep looking mirror like in the day. i chose WRX blue, which looks completely different depending on lighting conditions.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

what are you talking about hugely more expensive....

A Jar of mettalic flake or pearl is $15-30 each.

You need like 2 jars.

You put it in your clear coat for a pearl, and the metallic gets measured into your paint.

Its not that much more expensive. Dont let people that paint your car say it is. Cause it really isnt.

Just my Thoughts.....

Pearls are amazing. Im doing Milano Red w/ and Orange Pearl, and its costing me about $1700 for my car to be painted completely.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

get metallic with some peral in it. Thats what mine is and it is hot...expecially on the blue.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Ya I'm looking for exactly your color Brandon. So I guess I'll go Metallic with pearl.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just plain blue

nothing beats a simple color done nice and clean


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> what are you talking about hugely more expensive....
> 
> A Jar of mettalic flake or pearl is $15-30 each.
> 
> ...



How did you get that $1700 price tag for paint? Are you doing the body work yourself?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> How did you get that $1700 price tag for paint? Are you doing the body work yourself?


I was quoted at 1500 for mine.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I havent gotten a quote yet but i expected it to be more then that for a whole paint job. I hope i get an estimate as good. I love the stock plantinum blue metalic on my car. Its a really beautiful color and it looks different at certain times of the day. 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16583742/ unfortunetly it doesnt look like that anymore but someday it will again. When i repaint im having that same color put back on.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm biased, but I love the stock 1998 b14 bright blue pearl on our cars.

See my cardomain.....


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Thats the color i have now. I think it looks too purply. IDK though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

actully when I said 1500 that was painting the exterior the exact same color, for a full color conversion I was told 4k


----------

